# Smart Bulbs



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Greetings all! 

Has anyone tried using Smartbulbs over their layout? My legally blind daughter just got some and they sound pretty darn neat. Adjustable white color temperature - some will do funk-a-doodle colors. Some have sunrise/sunset simulation mode - - That might be fun for an op session!

Anyway, if anyone has tried them, I would appreciate hearing how you like them. Maybe it's all bell/whistle and once you adjust them perhaps you never change them - - then very expensive bulbs. 

I have four recessed spots over my layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've used smart bulbs, but not over the layout. For one, they're not bright enough unless you have a lot of them. I recently changed my lighting from 75W equivalent reflector floods to 250W equivalent reflector floods, what a difference! Since I have a dimmer on them, I can adjust the lighting to anything from dark to mid-day sun.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

We have Phillips color floods and are pleased with them. They are divided into zones and are controlled by Alexa. They are expensive. In four years, none have died.

Since we are still under construction, we have not used the scenes to any great extent But we have experimented with them and they look good.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a 200 watt equivilent cob-type LED array in my only ceiling outlet. It's ok, but it's not daylight bright. I'm going to replace it with a 300 watt type and check the difference.


----------

